# Mini-Meet in the Northants/Beds area.



## mick996r (Dec 30, 2005)

I have made contact (thru this forum) with a few owners in the Northants / Beds area and we are just beginning to think of having a mini-meet. Nothing heavy, just a meet in a local car park or somewhere that has a good car park, maybe a B & Q on a Sunday morning? We can veiw all the motors and have a moan about the dealers. Please advise if anybody would be interested.


----------



## Paul_S (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a possible depending on the date


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Paul_S said:


> I'm a possible depending on the date


ditto 

maybe post in the events section?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

So am I. Suggest a nice and big car park so we can take over a corner well away from any other traffic.

M


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Aren't you better off with a nice pub and a soft drink / Sunday lunch?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Possible, depending on date.


----------



## Ajs (May 7, 2002)

Possible, depending on date and location


----------



## mick996r (Dec 30, 2005)

Gents, this is looking like a a deffinate maybe. My minimum total for this to be worthwhile was 6 off motors, which as barton TT has a mate with a TT should be exceeded. 
Next is date and venue. My suggestion (and thats all it is) is a week Sunday the 09/04/06, what do you think too soon, too late?
Venue. The response's appear to have come from Kettering area in the north and Luton / Bucks area in the south. Now fairly central to that is Bedford! Now I assume we all know where the TT Shop is, or there is Bedford Audi!!!!! Now don't give me a kicking, its just a suggestion to start the ball rolling. What do you think?


----------



## Paul_S (Mar 4, 2006)

TT Shop sounds interesting - didn't know it was there :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Is this meet dead now or still on the cards. [smiley=huh2.gif] :?


----------



## mick996r (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry, I had sort of given up as my suggested area for a meet seemed to have not found favour.
I suggest we wait for the better weather, and if anybody is interested re-post on here. Unless anybody has a better idea?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

why not wait a while and make it to the next Kneesworth meet 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=61156


----------

